# Beanflips favourite



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

*File Name*: Beanflips favourite

*File Submitter*: Beanflip</p >

*File Submitted*: 07 Nov 2013

*File Category*: Slingshots

Here is my"Beanflip". It is my current favourite frame. I make it primarily out of HDPE. If you want to use weaker materials I suggest adding some thickness to the inside of the fork. At the narrowest point. Near the band ties. I would love to see and hear your experiences with the frame. Of coarse I know it won't fit everyone. Designed to fit me best. Modify to your liking.
The frame was heavily influenced by Bill Hays, and the Hatchet template.
Special thanks to Hrawk for sorting out the pdf and png files for me.

Click here to download this file


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

And here's a picture . . .


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hmmm thanks !
Cheers


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the help Hrawk!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I would like to try this pattern! Looks interesting.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Love this! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I noticed a slight difference in the template pinky hole and my original hole placement. Each person can obviously mod to there own hand size. But to be truly exact to my original/current dimensions, I wanted to mention it. The template pinky hole is 1/8" further from the fork.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Like I mentioned in the top post. If using weaker or thinner material you should add to the template on the inside of the fork. Like I did here.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Another reference. :naughty:

http://slingshotcommunity.com/threads/the-b-f-t-template.1243/


----------

